# Port forwarding set up for iPhone in separate Wifi Network



## ds1111 (Jan 12, 2017)

My cable company replaced the cable modem and now the MOCA is inside the cable modem (Arris) within its own network (192.168.0.x). The cable modem connects to my Linksys router (192.168.1.x). Now, my iPhone and tablets think that the are away from home and I can't stream to them.
I want to forward the Stream ports to my second router (Linksys) so hopefully this problem will be solved.
What are the ports used by Tivo Stream? 
Anybody running into this issue has a solution? 

PS: I've tried ports 80, 8080, 443, 49151, 49152, 1195, 2190-2191 without success. Please, help!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ds1111 said:


> My cable company replaced the cable modem and now the MOCA is inside the cable modem (Arris) within its own network (192.168.0.x). The cable modem connects to my Linksys router (192.168.1.x). Now, my iPhone and tablets think that the are away from home and I can't stream to them.
> I want to forward the Stream ports to my second router (Linksys) so hopefully this problem will be solved.
> What are the ports used by Tivo Stream?
> Anybody running into this issue has a solution?
> ...


I don't think you are going to be able to get that to work. I think you'll have to disable the MOCA functionality on the new cable modem and establish your own so it's on the same subnet (how were you doing that before the new cable modem)?

Scott


----------



## ds1111 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.
The MOCA was a separate device installed in one port of my Linksys router.

Now the Arris (Touchstone DG2470) cable modem has the MOCA built-in, which is kind of nice since I don't need to use a port of my Linksys router, but now it's on another network (192.168.0.1). I understand I could do a 'cascading' of the routers, but because of specific settings I need on my Linksys for some other complex reasons I prefer not doing that. I've been able to access all my computers and software in my Linksys router by specifying specific ports and forwarding them on the Arris router.
I assume the same would be true for the Tivo if I know which ports it's using. 

Anyone?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ds1111 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> The MOCA was a separate device installed in one port of my Linksys router.
> 
> Now the Arris (Touchstone DG2470) cable modem has the MOCA built-in, which is kind of nice since I don't need to use a port of my Linksys router, but now it's on another network (192.168.0.1). I understand I could do a 'cascading' of the routers, but because of specific settings I need on my Linksys for some other complex reasons I prefer not doing that. I've been able to access all my computers and software in my Linksys router by specifying specific ports and forwarding them on the Arris router.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that it expects to be on the same subnet in order to determine that it's at home so in this case opening up ports to a different subnet is not going to work.

Scott


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Change to match cable modem:


Visit the router's IP address in a new browser window. http://192.168.1.1 is the default Linksys router IP address. [ ...

Enter the Network password. The "Enter Network Password" window will appear. ...

Type in OpenDNS addresses in Static DNS 1 and Static DNS 2 fields. ...

Click Save Settings button.
Then change all your devices to match.


----------

